# I can't believe I did this!



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Yesterday morning I took Beau with me to PetSmart to pick up a girly girl harness for my daughter's new puppy. As we were walking towards the entrance to the store, a woman came out, accompanied by Standard Poodle who obviously hadn't been groomed for a long time (at least 3 months), and he was matted pretty bad. The woman had tears in her eyes . . .well, bottom line, I ended up talking with her and discovered that she couldn't get an appointment for Luke until next Monday. She'd been in the hospital, then a rehab, and had relied upon her son to take care of Luke, who obviously did NOT. 

So, I offered to groom him for her. She really liked Beau's clip (in a German clip), which was great, because Luke's ears were matted tight to the skin, and I was sure his tail was as bad, if not worse. She followed me home, and when she saw Maddy (in a Miami Clip), she just couldn't stop ooohing and ahhhing and touching her! LOL (Maddy's bracelets, tail, and ears are very full/long, and she looks so very feminine and pretty with her shaved face (#40 blade), and body/legs shaved with a #7F blade.) 

I ended up wet clipping with a #4F blade on Luke's body, tried to save some leg hair to scissor, but couldn't. By wet clipping, the hair is actually longer than it would be clipped dry, so he looked very plush and pretty. I used my cordless Wahl Moser on his ears, and was able to keep a lush topknot with a nice v on back of neck. His nails were very long (thank Dog for my dremel), which showed with shaved feet, but what can ya do! (Turns out her groomer had never given him Poodle feet, so she was impressed!) 

It took me nearly 6 hours (I'm not a pro!), but I didn't rush, and took my time with him. Luke is a sweet boy, and very patient with me. His mama was happy, we exchanged phone numbers, and have plans to get together with the Poo Dells at a local park on Friday. 

My daughter told me I was crazy to do this for a stranger, but like I told her, I've never met a Poodle who was a "stranger!" LOL And, I did it for him.


----------



## tamarama (Sep 24, 2008)

It's nice to see someone who loves there fellow man and dog enough to go out of there way for a stranger.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

what a great story!....good for you for helping someone (and their pet) in need ..we need more people like you in the world


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

How nice of you! Thankyou for showing such kindness to this woman and her poodle. Theres just not enough of it in this world today.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Aw Poodle, that was SO nice of you! I can't imagine how great you made the woman and her dog feel, and now you and your poo's have made a good friend! Did you happen to take any pictures? We would love to see them!


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

how nice of you! I wish you had pictures!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Well, I have to say I think I felt as good as Betty and Luke! LOL He turned out so nice, but didn't even think pictures with 3 wild Poodles having such fun, and setting up out on the patio with eveything I'd need! I have all the professional tools, including a hv dryer - how I lived without my K9 II is beyond me! LOL BUT, bathing is a real job, and my back was screaming, especially because I had to do him twice! All slathered in shampoo and conditioner made the clipper go through that matted coat like a hot knife in butter, but still, had to rinse him off real good, then blow dry him, brush up coat, and get any sticky outies. 

When I was down for 4 months with a broken leg and ankle, there was no way I could maintain grooming, especially those first two-three months. A mobile groomer was my angel! I would have been in rehab, but I lied and said I was staying with family (so I could be home with my dogs and cats), or they never would have discharged me! So, I was more than happy to help this woman and her Poodle boy. She'd had a heart attack, and was in rehab for 10 weeks after. Now, Maddy and Beau have a new buddy to play with, so we all made a new friend!


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Awww...that's such a neat thing! 

I bet you have more poodle owners knocking at your door for a clip...hahaha!


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

you are an angel


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow that is an amazing story! Well done! Pay it forward! What goes around comes around as they say!


----------



## SunsetSam (Jul 31, 2008)

That rocks!  My dad had major heart surgery and ended up with MRSA and was in the hospital/rehab for 8 months. I know that if anyone had shown us such kindness either while he was sick or afterward, we would've felt amazing knowing a stranger could care about us so much. I can only imagine how you made this lady feel. She must have her faith in mankind restored. Thank you for helping her and her puppy!!!


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Very good karma....some nice surprise will be coming your way quite soon...I am sure of it.


----------



## Macky (Feb 12, 2007)

That was so kind of you. There should be more people like you.


----------



## allison (Jun 26, 2008)

I like the fact that you did this with no expectations of anything in return... thats the real reason it was such a nice thing to do


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

That was so nice of you to do that. I'm sure the woman was very pleased and you gained a new friend.


----------

